# Replace Trek 1.2 2011 with Trek 5000 carbon frame



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Am Ii gaining anything by taking a brand new Trek 1.2 triple chainring and swapping out the frame for a Trek 5000 all carbon frame? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1202 never in an accident. Don't know the year. Do the carbon frames wear out overtime? I just notice it is 58cm. It may be too big for me. I'm more 56cm.
Thanks.


----------



## JEREMY 0510 (Jul 25, 2011)

You dont like the 1.2 as it is?


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 2006 model 5000...love it. The pne on ebay is pre-2004.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know I'm buy the 1.2 this week. Just wondering if the full carbon frames improves anything.
I saw a 2.3 2009 frame on ebay. 2009 Trek 2.3 56 56cm frame/fork/frameset Al/TCT Carbon - eBay (item 150641945587 end time Aug-09-11 16:30:17 PDT).
Would this be worth getting? What is the difference in frames when it comes to Trek 1.2, 2.1, 2.3?


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

2.1 and 2.3 are hydroformed aluminum tubes with nicer welds.


----------

